

How To Gain Web Development Experience Without A Job Or Client - cmorgan8506
http://www.learntodev.com/10-ways-to-gain-web-development-experience-without-a-job-or-client/

======
ataleb52
Great list! I'm currently trying to teach myself some ROR and have been trying
to think of ideas...this list will be great help.

~~~
cmorgan8506
Glad I could help. Good luck with ROR. Ruby is a beautiful language.

